# Something needs to be done about the rating system!



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

The rating system sucks! 

I had a passenger on Sunday, nice guy 30 min ride, all went good. 5* and he tipped me $10. 

I get a message on weds that he said he left his bag in my car. I looked and I don’t have it in my car. I waited until today to message back Uber stating I don’t have it, because I was waiting to see if another passenger grabbed it by mistake. That’s happened to me a few times. 

Well, within 15 mins, and I have not driven since Sunday I get a 5* changed to a 1!!! Dropped my rating! Passengers should not be allowed to change ratings, see our personal info nothing!! 

And what irks me more is I can’t go change his 5*. That’s completely unfair. 

So, some guy decided he left his bag in my car, it could be anywhere, and because I don’t have it, I get a BS rating???? 

This is so messed up.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

You are not new. There are already posta talking about how bs that is.

But nothing is going to change so... ??‍♂


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> The rating system sucks!
> 
> I had a passenger on Sunday, nice guy 30 min ride, all went good. 5* and he tipped me $10.
> 
> ...


A. Passengers are Uber's Paying clients in limited supply
B. Drivers are disposable over supplied nonemployees

If u ran the company which group would be of greater importance?

Which group Credible and which No Credibility?


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Chorch said:


> You are not new. There are already posta talking about how bs that is.


Well, I wanted to post my own.


Chorch said:


> You are not new. There are already posta talking about how bs that is.
> 
> But nothing is going to change so... ??‍♂


Maybe not, but I wanted to vent. ?



Cold Fusion said:


> Passengers are Uber's Paying clients in limited supply
> Drivers are disposable over supplied nonemployees
> 
> If u ran the company which group would be of greater importance?
> ...


Both. You need both.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, I wanted to post my own.
> 
> Maybe not, but I wanted to vent. ?
> 
> ...


Nope. U quit, 1000 newbies replace you.
Why do u think you're paid below minimum?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Curious how did you know it was that person who changed the rating? As it's anonymous and Uber won't tell you. Riders have plenty of time to rate you, it could have been any ride you did In the last few weeks.

The ratings system is fine. I've been on 4.93-4.96 for 2years. Ratings don't mean jack,

And I'm pretty sure you can change it, well most should be able to


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Not on my app!


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> A. Passengers are Uber's Paying clients in limited supply
> B. Drivers are disposable over supplied nonemployees
> 
> If u ran the company which group would be of greater importance?
> ...


I would choose drivers because uL we are the publics only option for streamlined transportation at such an affordable price. We still actually win that game in reality


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Drivers agree to Uber policies every time they turn on the app, The rating system is a joke.



Cold Fusion said:


> Nope. U quit, 1000 newbies replace you.
> Why do u think you're paid below minimum?


Drivers are a dime a dozen to Uber and Lyft, Drivers can quit all day and I bet there will be a hundred more signing up for minimum wage...lol



Cold Fusion said:


> Nope. U quit, 1000 newbies replace you.
> Why do u think you're paid below minimum?


Drivers are a dime a dozen to Uber and Lyft, Drivers can quit all day and I bet there will be a hundred more signing up for minimum wage...lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just another reason to love AB5. Stick it to Uber AND Lyft.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Classified said:


> Curious how did you know it was that person who changed the rating? As it's anonymous and Uber won't tell you. Riders have plenty of time to rate you, it could have been any ride you did In the last few weeks.
> 
> The ratings system is fine. I've been on 4.93-4.96 for 2years. Ratings don't mean jack,
> 
> ...


There is NOTHING like this on my app. That must be a joke Meme.


----------



## Jetta (Apr 19, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> The rating system sucks!
> 
> I had a passenger on Sunday, nice guy 30 min ride, all went good. 5* and he tipped me $10.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy,

I understand the whole rating system is ridiculous.

After 1750 trips in a year part time I'm on 4.93.

I've had all manner of assholes in my vehicle and sometimes their voiced actions are warranted but mostly not. We all get frustrated.

Don't sweat the small stuff and be polite but stand your ground.

Jetta.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jetta said:


> stand your ground.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Drivers agree to Uber policies every time they turn on the app, The rating system is a joke.
> 
> 
> Drivers are a dime a dozen to Uber and Lyft, Drivers can quit all day and I bet there will be a hundred more signing up for minimum wage...lol
> ...


Nope they're not, the pay will be increased eventually, just not right now


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

"I want to change my rating for a rider" hasn't been a valid option in nearly two years.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Classified said:


> Curious how did you know it was that person who changed the rating? As it's anonymous and Uber won't tell you. Riders have plenty of time to rate you, it could have been any ride you did In the last few weeks.
> 
> The ratings system is fine. I've been on 4.93-4.96 for 2years. Ratings don't mean jack,
> 
> ...


You must not drive in the US.


----------

